# Mais où est mon iPad ?!!



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2010)

Que ce soit en passant par mobileme ou l'app "localiser..." je n'arrive pas à localiser mon iPad. Mon iPhone 4 est localisé en 30 secondes mais pour l'iPad ça rame et finit par m'annoncer " aucune position disponible". Les 2 sont en wifi, mêmes réglages (j'ai même restauré l'iPad)...:mouais:
si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

je viens de tester. ça m'a fait pareil jusqu'à ce que j'ouvre l'application "localisation" et que j'entre mon identifiant et mot de passe. Maintenant c'est ok, les deux appareils apparaissent dans MobileMe.


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2010)

Moi ça ne change rien. Mon ipad apparait bien dans la liste des appareils mais après une à deux minutes de recherche voila ce que ça m'affiche.  

30141​
Je viens de remarquer qu'en essayant de me localiser via l'app Plan, l'ipad n'y arrive pas alors que l'iphone  y arrive en 5 secondes !!


----------



## NoNo_01 (16 Juillet 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer qu'en essayant de me localiser via l'app Plan, l'ipad n'y arrive pas alors que l'iphone  y arrive en 5 secondes !!



Pas mieux pour moi...


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2010)

Donc en vérifiant, ça marche parfaitement bien en ville mais en zone rurale la couverture seulement wifi n'est sans doute pas effectuée. ( dans mon coin paumé ) donc pas de problème si je me le fais voler par un urbain


----------



## Dthibault (19 Juillet 2010)

Les iPad WiFi sont dépourvu de puce GPS. Ils utilisent une technologie de géolocalisation via le WiFi qui ne fonctionne bien que dans une zone dense. Donc oui à la campagne, c'est un peu plus tendu


----------



## ET80 (19 Juillet 2010)

Dans mon coin paumer (30km de toute civilisation urbaine) sa fonctionne presque très bien =) il me repese chez mon voisin d' a coter.


----------



## etxe (15 Octobre 2010)

J'ai bataillé durant 2 heures avec un technicien d'Apple. Sans succès..Il en a conclu que ce n'était pas possible avec une seule liaison par wifi. Mais ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que je n'ai jamais pu activer la languette "Localiser mon iPad" tant dans la rubrique Réglage que sur le compte mon adresse@me.com.
Quelqu'un a t il pu franchir cette étape ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2734?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## etxe (16 Octobre 2010)

J'ai tenté de résoudre le problème avec une troisième conseiller Apple. Et bien m'en a pris!
En fait on m'a invité à Réinitialiser tous les Réglages (menu Général, en bas de page) et j'ai apu ainsi activer la languette Localiser mon iPad.
Faut toujours insister !!!


----------

